# guilty pleasure cartoons



## Ronnya (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone have any cartoons they know they should hate but love anyway. My guilty pleasure cartoon is Total Drama. I’ve tried to hate that show, but I just can’t. Gaaahh!


----------



## Oaker (Oct 22, 2018)

It used to be road rovers, cringy as fuck... until I looked up the producer of the show, his portfolio is full off... little girls... some of them naked...

Nope, I'll watch something else, ok, thanks bye, I'll get my nostalgia fix with something else.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Guilty pleasure cartoons?
Hmm...
Teen Titans Go!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2018)

Any anime with suggestive themes. Im watching them for the story i swear.


----------



## Oaker (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Guilty pleasure cartoons?
> Hmm...
> Teen Titans Go!


I don't get the hatred towards that show, I don't actually watch it either, but every now and then my brother will link me to clips of it (like them going to Wayne manor) and it's pretty funny. I suspect it's resent because that show means the original show is still not coming back and it's a huge tease. But let's be honest here, the original one wasn't that good either, and I watched it all the way until the end. I even started to like the theme a lot and got to the point that I know the lyrics of it in japanese, most of it at least.

(kyomo koozu ruuru mamoru yo! suki kirai nandemo taberu yo! jishin kaminari kaji oyaji, etc).

Some years ago I tried to watch the original show and half way through the episode I decided to watch something else instead.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Oaker said:


> I don't get the hatred towards that show, I don't actually watch it either, but every now and then my brother will link me to clips of it (like them going to Wayne manor) and it's pretty funny. I suspect it's resent because that show means the original show is still not coming back and it's a huge tease. But let's be honest here, the original one wasn't that good either, and I watched it all the way until the end. I even started to like the theme a lot and got to the point that I know the lyrics of it in japanese, most of it at least.
> 
> (kyomo koozu ruuru mamoru yo! suki kirai nandemo taberu yo! jishin kaminari kaji oyaji, etc).
> 
> Some years ago I tried to watch the original show and half way through the episode I decided to watch something else instead.


I mean, I can see why people who were hardcore into the original wouldn't like it, but I don't see it as canon.
The longer the show goes, the more self-aware and adult the jokes get, so it's not all THAT guilty of a watch, but it's the closest thing I can come up with.

I don't watch a lot of shows these days.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

Ronnya said:


> Anyone have any cartoons they know they should hate but love anyway. My guilty pleasure cartoon is Total Drama. I’ve tried to hate that show, but I just can’t. Gaaahh!



I actually kind of like that show too!

In my case I say Back at the Barnyard. This show gets a lot of hate, but i actually enjoy it


----------



## Sagt (Oct 23, 2018)

It used to be The Amazing World of Gumball, but I haven't had the chance to see it in ages.

Other than that, I guess Rick and Morty. It's too bad that jokes about the hardcore section of its fanbase are one of the first things that come to mind for a lot of people when they think about the show.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 23, 2018)

Ronnya said:


> Anyone have any cartoons they know they should hate but love anyway. My guilty pleasure cartoon is Total Drama. I’ve tried to hate that show, but I just can’t. Gaaahh!



Total Drama island? That's one of the best shows of my childhood, lol! The first season atleast..

I'm slightly disturbed by Ren and Stimpy but still love it..


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 23, 2018)

Monster Musume? I mean, only relatively - I think this anime is pretty damn awesome, and I don't feel any more guilty about liking it :v


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 23, 2018)

I try to stay away from kids cartoons but sometimes I just can't.

I know many will laugh at me for this but here goes: 



Spoiler: Open to cringe and laugh at me



Inspector Gadget, Amazing World Of Gumball, Back At The Barnyard (Though I think it isn't on anymore or if it is it moved channels on me), Duck Tales (I wuv this show a lot, some would say too much xD) Mega Man (That new one on Cartoon Network), Sonic Boom (Also think it isn't on anymore or moved channels) and K.O. (Idk why but sometimes it pulls me in



So these are made for Teens and Young Children, but I am on a Furry Fandom site, so maybe this isn't all that weird =D


----------



## Marcl (Oct 24, 2018)

Yep, Amazing World of Gumball and Teen Titans Go. Exactly what's on the label - guilty pleasures.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 24, 2018)

There's a frankly inexplicable cartoon called Murun Buchstansangur that I used to watch as a kid.  Murun is a blue head with arms and legs who appears to be deeply depressed, and lives in squalor in a crack under a kitchen cabinet.  The mood of each episode is decidedly bleak, despite the jaunty theme tune.  I guess I just find it fascinating that this exists!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2018)

American Dragon: Jake Long. 







It was the only thing I watched on the Disney Channel. I loved that show when it first came out long ago. The designs for the dragons were awesome and I loved the fantasy concept and characters. The show kind of lost my interest when it got into the second season due to the writing and art style, but the first one is still something I would enjoy watching again sometime.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

Plutonic Heart.

Its terrible, deserves no love, bad writing, way to much fan service...

But i love it anyway, good laffs


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

Happy tree friends.

I used to be terrified of gore in it, having a fast hearbeat whenever I watched it. Then I grew up


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Happy tree friends.
> 
> I used to be terrified of gore in it, having a fast hearbeat whenever I watched it. Then I grew up



its okay, im still terrified of gore.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 4, 2018)

(Noticed old post wasn’t a cartoon just now, whoops!)
Yeah, Total Drama Island was one of mine too, it’s been awhile though!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 6, 2018)

12 oz Mouse
Plz no bully


----------



## Rant (Nov 6, 2018)

Mines Inuyasha. It's so fucking annoying yet it was my first real anime


----------



## Rant (Nov 6, 2018)

Oaker said:


> I don't get the hatred towards that show, I don't actually watch it either, but every now and then my brother will link me to clips of it (like them going to Wayne manor) and it's pretty funny. I suspect it's resent because that show means the original show is still not coming back and it's a huge tease. But let's be honest here, the original one wasn't that good either, and I watched it all the way until the end. I even started to like the theme a lot and got to the point that I know the lyrics of it in japanese, most of it at least.
> 
> (kyomo koozu ruuru mamoru yo! suki kirai nandemo taberu yo! jishin kaminari kaji oyaji, etc).
> 
> Some years ago I tried to watch the original show and half way through the episode I decided to watch something else instead.



All right there's some legit reasons why people are upset about Teen Titans Go.
For starters the original Teen Titans was cancelled before it fucking finished which angered a lot of people and they did the same thing to Young Justice.

You also see the female characters in both shows slowly degrade into fucking stereotypes and the reason for this is is the Cartoon Network Executives were upset that females prefer the shows more than their male audiences and they wanted the boys to watch it and buy the action figures and stuff they didn't want little girls to enjoy anything that wasn't Sailor Moon or sparkle-girl-shit. Complex male dominated marketing. So they ordered the creators of Teen Titans and Young Justice to dumb down the female characters, if not outright remove any if they could. At the time it was one of the few more serious cartoons that actually had a plot in it that carried through the seasons. Many people enjoyed the shows so fucking much that it was like having a leg cut off when they cancelled them!
_



			The show is said to have been cancelled because its female fan base was too big.

This might seem weird at first. The show has a huge fan base — isn’t that a good thing? But there’s actually a huge moneymaking strategy behind this idea.

Nowadays, the merchandisings for TV shows aim for market segregation. That is, it’s better to sell products to individual, well-defined groups, rather than a huge amorphous bunch of fans filled with little nuances. If you keep those groups separated, you reduce the risk of accidentally competing with yourself for sales.

The way this relates to Teen Titans is this: the show was created, generally, to appeal to boys. Yes, it has two (literally) strong female protagonists, but the team is still mostly male and led by a guy. It’s still about superheroes — you know, boy things. Once girls started taking an interest in it, the money from that female fanbase was going into Teen Titans instead of to the shows that were already being marketed to girls. The female market that caters specifically to girls is supposed to have that money, and shows like Teen Titans are basically stealing it from them.

There’s a lot of complexity that goes into this and we all know that things don’t usually happen for just one reason.

The same has been said about Cartoon Network’s shows Young Justice and Green Lantern: The Animated Series. They were, supposedly, cancelled for the same reason; they were supposed to cater to boys, but then girls took to those shows, ruining the marketing strategies.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2018)

Rant said:


> You also see the female characters in both shows slowly degrade into fucking stereotypes and the reason for this is is the Cartoon Network Executives were upset that females prefer the shows more than their male audiences and they wanted the boys to watch it and buy the action figures and stuff they didn't want little girls to enjoy anything that wasn't Sailor Moon or sparkle-girl-shit. Complex male dominated marketing.



Greg Weisman (one of the creators of the show and currently working in the Netflix exclusive 3rd season) already debunked this back in 2016, he stated that Young Justice was canceled simply because the show's funding was based on a toy deal with Mettel and due to low toy sales Mattel pulled the funding leaving Young Justice without a steady source of income.

The opposite can be seen with Star Wars: Clone Wars, the show had bad ratings during the first season but the toy line sold like hotcakes and eventually the crew was able to go on for four seasons, you can even see how much liberty they had when writing stuff like the whole Mandalorian and crime syndicate arc.

If you want you can look up the Greg Weisman interview on "The Hip-Hop Nerd" podcast


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Nov 7, 2018)

unikitty, teen titans go, rise of the tmnt....stuff like that. also the ducktales reboot.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 7, 2018)

The Danger Rangers. Poorly written stories about stiff, bland characters with subpar animation and a shocking cast of well-known voice actors.


----------



## Simo (Nov 7, 2018)

OK, here is one: I don't watch much anime at all, but have binge-watched this show:

Case Closed!


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK, here is one: I don't watch much anime at all, but have binge-watched this show:
> 
> Case Closed!


I trie dto watch that, but the wierd... Stetched snouts they have is like on the verge of furry but not. just wierded me out.


----------



## Hopei (Nov 8, 2018)

The dream works tv spinoffs  like riders of Berk ect., puss in boots and leadgends of awsomeness. I kinda get why they're mostly trash cause they prioritise their movies and the shows can get boring or even have characters go off model, but their are a couple of redeeming episodes I feel are worth the time that expand their worlds.


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 8, 2018)

Hopei said:


> The dream works tv spinoffs  like riders of Berk ect., puss in boots and leadgends of awsomeness. I kinda get why they're mostly trash cause they prioritise their movies and the shows can get boring or even have characters go off model, but their are a couple of redeeming episodes I feel are worth the time that expand their worlds.


Im still waiting for a Megamind spinoff TV show


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 8, 2018)

Hopei said:


> The dream works tv spinoffs like riders of Berk ect., puss in boots and leadgends of awsomeness.



Legends of Awsomeness was pretty cool. After watching the movies I always left wanting more banter between the furious 5 and Po. 
Haven't seen the other shows though


----------



## Hopei (Nov 8, 2018)

BlueHeadedNibba said:


> Im still waiting for a Megamind spinoff TV show


 Yus, The sick part of me wants see metro man music career joke be dragged out to eternity XD, and if they could still balance megaminds underdog status it could even be a good show.



CrookedCroc said:


> Legends of Awsomeness was pretty cool. After watching the movies I always left wanting more banter between the furious 5 and Po.
> Haven't seen the other shows though



Yer, I love the new designs that come of it and of the few eps I've seen one of them was when po meets tai lungs cousin and I was like "shit they're realy gonna do this?". Def wanna do a start to finish watch on that one eventually.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 8, 2018)

BlueHeadedNibba said:


> Im still waiting for a Megamind spinoff TV show






I can see something like this adapted into a show.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2018)

Hopei said:


> The dream works tv spinoffs  like riders of Berk ect., puss in boots and leadgends of awsomeness. I kinda get why they're mostly trash cause they prioritise their movies and the shows can get boring or even have characters go off model, but their are a couple of redeeming episodes I feel are worth the time that expand their worlds.



Honestly, the How to Train Your Dragon TV show wasn't half bad. I never got why people hated it that much. Sure it was a little generic, but some of the stories were okay. I also like the fact that the characters were were a little more fleshed-out in the show. Snotlout was kind of a meh character in the movie, and at the very least I felt like the TV show gave him more identity. I felt the other characters were already pretty decent, but the TV show helped them out as well in my opinion.

I'll admit that some of the episodes were questionable one as were some of the messages such as being a good sport means losing on purpose and what not.


----------



## Hopei (Nov 8, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Honestly, the How to Train Your Dragon TV show wasn't half bad. I never got why people hated it that much. Sure it was a little generic, but some of the stories were okay. I also like the fact that the characters were were a little more fleshed-out in the show. Snotlout was kind of a meh character in the movie, and at the very least I felt like the TV show gave him more identity. I felt the other characters were already pretty decent, but the TV show helped them out as well in my opinion.
> 
> I'll admit that some of the episodes were questionable one as were some of the messages such as being a good sport means losing on purpose and what not.



True, I've forgotten nearly everything about the first season except torch and how much of a prick hiccup was being to toothless (can't remember if it was just in torches intro ep or in general <_>), didn't like it enough to cheack if I'd missed any eps of that one. Defenders and race to the eadge on the otherhand are at least ambitious enough to develope the setting more and even just haveing general charicter shernanigans was fun most of the time.


----------



## Hopei (Nov 8, 2018)

Grimm Hund said:


> I can see something like this adapted into a show.


Would wait another 8 years for this ouo


----------



## Oaker (Nov 10, 2018)

No way, legends of awesomeness was excellent! There is a major consistency problem, and I don't mean between the show and movies (that too, but it's not what I meant). So in one episode po is so good they are literally scared of him turning on them because of some prophecy, but in another episode he is so bad he needs cursed shoes to be better. Mind you, those episodes are in the same season, like 6 episodes apart from each other.

If I recall correctly animaniacs alumni were part of the writing staff, so no wonder it's good.


----------

